# Let's talk TT-RS 18" track tire set ups



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I am ready to graduate towards non-slick R-compound or "streetable R-compound" tires for a track set up. I only drive my car for track events and joy drives on weekends. As such, she only has 4k miles!

Car is an 034 Motorsport/APR stage-2 set up, with cat-less pipes. Only other significant mods are MSS fully adjustable Sport Springs and an aggressive track alignment. I'll be upgrading brake hardware soon as well but need to get some brake cooling mods completed first.

I want to go with an 18x9. I love the Neuspeed offerings which seem like a great value.

So, any suggestions as for rubber? My dream tire is the Micheline pilot sport cup-2, but they're $500 more per set than average.

Other options? 
Toyo R1R or R888
Falken Azenis RT615k
Nitto NT05

I do about 12 track weekends a year. 

Goal, go meaty with some 265 or 275's. Wheels will likely be a 45-50 offset to reduce rub potential (though, even my oem set up rubs on Leguna Seca's Corkscrew... 

Thanks in advance for any insight! 


























Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a min, so here goes.

Wheels: The wider the wheel, the more support for the tire. Try to get a 9.5 inch wide wheel. TSW Nurburgring, Interlagos, (whatever else they have rotary forged) are all good options because they make them in a 54?offset.

Tire width: Optimally you would want a tread width equal to rim width. You can't fit a sufficiently sized rim to run a 275 with a soft sidewall under the car according to the most conservative advice, but a 275 on a 9.5inch wheel works well enough.

Depending on how wide the tire fits, 265 or 275 is a good guess. Even though this is for autocross, this is a good high level overview: https://m.facebook.com/notes/furrin-group/2014-performance-tire-buyers-guide/687525144633438/

What you listed:
R1R: Not really competitive, but a decent rain tire. I wouldn't run this at full depth on anything but a wet track.
R888: These were supposed to take over from the RA1... But they aren't all that good and heat cycle out faster. Some find them barely faster than the top street tires. Look at the RA1 instead.
RT615k: No experience, I don't even know anyone who has them.
NT05: Not great.

Recommendations:
Street
RS3 v2: They are predictable at the limits and faster than the options above (besides a new set of R888). Decent hot weather performance. They also wear well and don't heat cycle off a cliff.
AD08R: More out right grip than the RS3, especially in the wet. Stiff sidewalls and good even wear. I ran these all last season and they lasted longer than any other street tire, but the downside is they don't provide as much feedback at the limit.
The new Star Specs: Haven't tried them, but from what I've seen they are fast. They should have a pretty stiff sidewall also. I'd give these a try if I didn't already order RS3s.

R-comps
RA1: They are good right down to the cords and provide consistent performance.
NT01: Similar to RA1, maybe even the same compound depending who you ask.

There are other options, but really from what you described, I'd look for something on the boarder of fast, yet durable enough to last a while with minimal hassle. The r comps will get you that little bit more, but once they wear 50%, they loose the tread pattern and just the grooves running around the tire remain. Same with the NT01. Probably not safe to be driving highway speeds on in the rain home. I don't think the performance gained from r-comps is enough to bother.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The hot autocross tire this season in terms of both wear and grip seems to be the Bridgestone RE-71 (at least from the various solo2 forums I've looked at). I would consider those for track duty, or a straight-up R-comp tire. Pilot SuperSport are really the best option for anything non-track, you'll get a lot more life out of them than RE71 or similar, plus they are better in standing water / heavy rain.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Hi Troy. You've seen the 18x9 et46 Forgestar CF5's I was running on my TT at Laguna Seca. I plan to transfer them over to the RS and once the NT-05's wear out, will replace them with either RE-11's (good grip, stiff sidewall, good road manners, last 10-12 track days) or the new RE-71R. I actually also like the NT-05 for track days primarily for the price. They are about as good in the dry as the RE-11's, better than the PSS but tend to get a bit noisy on the highway at certain speeds once they start to wear down. On the Z4MC, I run NT-05's on my 18's and RE-11's on the 19's and been happy, but like the Bridgestones more.

And I plan to stick with 255/40/18 for size. There's enough grip on the TT's with this size and good rubber IMHO.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the input! So, sounds like max/extreme performance is what you all prefer vs all out R-comp?

Shiv, you bit the bullet in an RS? Awesome!





Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

TroySico said:


> ... sounds like max/extreme performance is what you all prefer vs all out R-comp?
> 
> Shiv, you bit the bullet in an RS? Awesome!


It really all depends on what you are trying to get out of your HPDE days. If you want to keep learning, driving down lap times through constant driver improvement, have fun and keep logistics to minimum (e.g., drive to and from the track on the same tires and DD on them as well) then extreme performance tires are quite amazing for the stick you get on track. And you will be surprised how far you can keep improving without changing a thing on the car. And logically, that makes sense as well-if you keep other (car) changes to a minimum, you can focus on and measure improvement in the driver. On the other hand, R-Comps (NT-01, R888 etc) will help drive down lap times much quicker than the other route, but they also raise the limit considerably and unless you are driving closer to that higher limit you will not get the most out of them. Additionally, if things go wrong you need that much more skill (and twitch reflexes) to get everything back under control. Of course, there is a lot of learning on this path as well. In this respect street tires let go sooner and more predictably allowing for greater learning in a somewhat "safer" setting if you will.

Yes, I did pick up a TT RS - it was opportunistic that the right car popped up (DoTheDew's car from quattroworld) when after Laguna Seca I was looking at how to get another 50hp from my TT 3.2


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Pretty much what pal said, but here is my opinion if you need some extra sway one way or the other. 

Safety is a good point, if you go off on street tires, you will know when you are over the limits and it won't be as dramatic. It can be the difference between plowing into a wall or just using a bit of run off. Another thing you should be trying is completely disabling stability control, hold the traction control button for 10 sec until it says "off" not "sport". The car is very easy to drive with it only half defeated, you won't get a feel for the limits or character of the car until you defeat it. There is a lot you can get out of street tires and the gap between a AD08R or RS3 and a R888 is pretty small in terms of lap times. I'd wager most people at a HPDE couldn't set a lap time consistent enough to make meaningful use of a r-comp anyway, but they still bring them to try and "win" the HPDE. Try not to fall into this trap, work on your personal best with street tires until you know where and how you can shave time off every time you go out. Also, spending that time on street tires will really make you think about what the car isn't doing for you and let you test out different alignment settings, sway bars, etc and get a feel for what works. The TTRS is a tragic understeering pig out of the box, best to sort out the car on street tires first.

Also look at getting into time attack and autocross. They both have allowances for street tires and there is no better way to measure your improvement over the season in a safe environment.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Pal and CarbonRS, very sound advise and great perspectives... Thanks! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

CarbonRS said:


> Pretty much what pal said, but here is my opinion if you need some extra sway one way or the other.
> 
> Safety is a good point, if you go off on street tires, you will know when you are over the limits and it won't be as dramatic. It can be the difference between plowing into a wall or just using a bit of run off. Another thing you should be trying is completely disabling stability control, hold the traction control button for 10 sec until it says "off" not "sport". The car is very easy to drive with it only half defeated, you won't get a feel for the limits or character of the car until you defeat it. There is a lot you can get out of street tires and the gap between a AD08R or RS3 and a R888 is pretty small in terms of lap times. I'd wager most people at a HPDE couldn't set a lap time consistent enough to make meaningful use of a r-comp anyway, but they still bring them to try and "win" the HPDE. Try not to fall into this trap, work on your personal best with street tires until you know where and how you can shave time off every time you go out. Also, spending that time on street tires will really make you think about what the car isn't doing for you and let you test out different alignment settings, sway bars, etc and get a feel for what works. The TTRS is a tragic understeering pig out of the box, best to sort out the car on street tires first.
> 
> Also look at getting into time attack and autocross. They both have allowances for street tires and there is no better way to measure your improvement over the season in a safe environment.


I gotta say, I have a blast doing hpdes on All Seasons. Very easy to control at the limit and the car rotated very well. This was in my Mk6 though. In the end, you are doing a track day to have fun, it isn't a race. It's a place to enjoy the limits of your car.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

here's my post on getting 275/35/18 r6's under the car in case you didn't see this...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...p-pictures&p=84891078&viewfull=1#post84891078


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry so late to the thread.

I'm gonna buck the trend a bit. It sounds like you're an experienced driver (12/yr!). I would recommend R-comps on a set of dedicated track wheels. Your car is pretty optioned out (more-so than mine), and fairly optimized. I presume you have a rear sway bar, which helps with understeer, even with the MSS springs. I'm guessing you're familiar with the car and have consistent lap times by now.
The car is absurdly stable. Safety is always an issue, but it's hard to kill yourself in this car, even with all of the TCS off. With tires at the cords, I've tried to make it spin out and can't. TCS will drastically limit power out of a turn, dumbing down your track day. Turn it off halfway (single press) and do a few days. Then turn it off all the way (hold for several seconds) and enjoy.

Bottom line (my $.02):
- If you're an advanced driver, comfortable driving 10/10ths at your home track, go with R-comps. I love the NT-01, as it has great grip but is surprisingly predictable at the limits. I've never had them surprise me.

- If you're more of an intermediate driver, go with the RS-3s. Great traction, great heat tolerance, and 100% predictable at the limits, best bang for the $. Can also drive to and from the track with them.

- Wheels - TSW Interlagos and Nuburgring 18s will fit over the front calipers. Largest tire I got was 265 using an 8mm spacer up front. Some can get 265 without a spacer. You can do 275 on 19s, but I don't recommend such low-profile for the track.

- I agree with Mich PSS for the road. I have them on the GTI and TTRS (stock wheels) and wouldn't recommend anything else.


Finally, I'm not sure what you're planning for brakes. With your setup I would upgrade brakes even before thinking about cooling. Upgrading pads is sufficient for the front. I don't think a BBK or aftermarket rotors will help much. For the rear, a BBK offers tangible, but small improvements over just upgrading the pads (I'm personally not sure it's worth the cost). Everyone has their opinion, but there's a lot of love for Carbotech, with XP12/XP8 being a tried and true setup.


Good luck!


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been impressed with the Nankang NS-2R in 120tw and in 180tw. Would definitely recommend giving them a go if you burn through tires quickly. 265/35/18 120tw on the TSW worked very well and I ran them on the street between events.

Strong sidewalls, even better than the RS3 at the limits, and very durable. Also cheap as hell.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Another 18" wheel option that works on the stock brakes is the Forgestar CF5. I am running the 18x9 et46.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. I've got the Interlagos that others have mentioned...18x9.5 et53. I currently have 265 R888's on them but have also run PSS and Rs3 v2's on them with 275 section width. As soon as I burn up the R888's at VIR in 2 weeks, I'll be sticking with the Rs3's. It is so convenient to drive to and from the track with them. It also lets you accommodate the weather better if it gets wet. I add little 3mm spacers in front to provider better clearance at the strut housing but nothing in back. I have the same MSS suspension as you too.

Here is an action shot at max grip with the 275 PSS's at Watkins Glen...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Call me nuts, but I just ordered some NT01s in 275/40R18! I'm going to make them work...stay tuned. 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Troy,

what wheels are you going with?

We met at Sonoma a couple weeks ago.

Auggie (daytona grey TTrs on aluminum trailer)


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Not4show said:


> Troy,
> 
> what wheels are you going with?
> 
> ...


Hey man! Let's keep in touch for sure...PM me so we can exchange info or look me up on FB (troy sicotte)

I am not set on wheels yet. I leaning towards Neuspeed RSe10 in 18x9, et45. Under 20lbs for about $300/ea. I might also tag onto a motorsport team buy of some CCWs.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TroySico said:


> Call me nuts, but I just ordered some NT01s in 275/40R18! I'm going to make them work...stay tuned.
> 
> 
> Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa
> ...


I've used 275/35/18, never 275/40/18. Might be tight, every mm helps on this car.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

agreed, 40 sidewall is too tall


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

CarbonRS said:


> I've been impressed with the Nankang NS-2R in 120tw and in 180tw. Would definitely recommend giving them a go if you burn through tires quickly. 265/35/18 120tw on the TSW worked very well and I ran them on the street between events.
> 
> Strong sidewalls, even better than the RS3 at the limits, and very durable. Also cheap as hell.


****ty Chinese knockoff tires are never a good idea.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

ZPrime said:


> ****ty Chinese knockoff tires are never a good idea.


I'd encourage you to do a little research on the NS-2R. We have ordered about 5 sets now, they have been well wearing and just as fast as the RS3s for less money. The 180tw version did very well endurance racing in chumpcar, we are going to run them there next year too. For a lapping day TT with no tire restriction, go for the 120tw though.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Let's talk TT-RS 18&quot; track tire set ups*

Ok,

Need wheel help:
Looking for an 18X9 or 9.5 option, et50-53. My research only comes up with TSW Interlagos and Nurburgring. Are there any other, non custom (i.e.: less than $1000+ per wheel) options out there? I need this fitment to fit 275/35R18 Nitto NT01s for the track. Thx in advanced! 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Try Forgestar, they will do custom offsets.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

I have these CCW wheels available. C10 style wheels 18 x 9, 52 ET, 112x5 bolt pattern, finish: Comp Gray. Check your PMs.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

GordonM said:


> I have these CCW wheels available. C10 style wheels 18 x 9, 52 ET, 112x5 bolt pattern, finish: Comp Gray. Check your PMs.



DIBS!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The ultimate track wheel choice would be IMHO, the 9,5x18" ET50 ATS GTR with 275/35R18" tires.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

ccw's are great. i have a set of c10's for my race evo.
forged wheels for a reasonable price. and they'll make anything you want fitment wise.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

What tires are those? Are you on stock suspension? And do you have any rubbing in the back against the fender or the tab there? Do you have a side profile picture to show how these sit relative to the fenders? Sorry for 20 questions but I am about to order a set and am debating whether to go with 50 offset or a 52 or 53 offset.



R5T said:


> The ultimate track wheel choice would be IMHO, the 9,5x18" ET50 ATS GTR with 275/35R18" tires.


----------

